# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Arimidex Detection?

## jwo619

I'm a college athlete that is looking at a few possible cycle options, most of which involve arimidex . However, I wanted to know if arimidex was detectable on a drug test and if so what is the detection time length?

----------


## x_moe

you want to run an arimidex cycle ? its not a steroid bro. and since its not a steroid then you shouldnt worry about the detection time because they dont test for it.

----------


## jwo619

Is there any support for this claim. I'm not trying to be rude. I would just feel more comfortable if I could read that some where.

----------


## jwo619

I know that Arimidex is not a steriod , but it is an anti-estrogen and aromitase (sp) inhibitor. It is on the list of banned substances for NCAA and I do not understand how they would test for that substance, and I do not know if they test for anti-estrogens at all.

----------


## x_moe

they dont test for it, its a breast cancer medication for women, they have no reason to test for it on a drug test.

----------


## goober48

bro they may not test exactly for it...but it raises the levels of your testostrone and that in itself will create a positive test. on the banned list it says "and related compounds" so this can mean anti-estrogens

----------

